# Hello



## Fine (May 2, 2008)

Hi,

my name is Bea. I'm from Germany (and living in Germany). I'm 14 years old and I've English for 4 years now (at school). I hope, I will understand most you've written.
(I found the Link of your Forum in Google)

You can always correct my mistakes or ask me thinks you didn't understand.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Greeting Bea, welcome to the forum  I understand you very well. 
Have fun posting and hope we can be of help to you.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Fine (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for welcoming.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Fine (May 2, 2008)

Thanks.^^


----------



## Flinse (May 4, 2008)

Hi Finchen!
Now I also am here.^^
(from aufgesattet)^^


----------



## Fine (May 2, 2008)

Hi Flinse.

(*g* Ich hab dir doch gar net den Link gegeben... Trotzdem gefunden. *g*)

(^^Translation: I didn't give her the Link for this forum. Even though she found me. We know each other from a German Forum and I told there, that I am in an English one. )


----------



## Flinse (May 4, 2008)

google


----------

